# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Singapore tự túc?

## Alyaj

Mình Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Singapore tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé

----------


## fiditour6

Mình xin tư vấn cho bạn một số kinh nghiệm khi đi du lịch tự túc Singapore:
Di chuyển:
*Việt Nam – Singapore*
Từ Việt Nam, bạn có thể lựa chọn một số hãng hàng không như Cathay Pacific Airways, Vietnam Airlines, Singapore Airlines… Nếu đi từ Hà Nội đến Singapore bằng Vietnam Airlines, giá vé khứ hồi là khoảng 110 USD, còn đi từ thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, mức vé khứ hồi khoảng từ 99 -128 USD. Ngoài ra, nếu may mắn, bạn có thể sở hữu những chiếc vé giá rẻ với mức chi phí khoảng 1/2 hay 1/3 mức giá trên.
_Tại Singapre:_
Có khá nhiều phương tiện di chuyển tại Singapore như xe điện ngầm, xe bus, taxi, phà… mỗi loại có mức giá khác nhau nhưng du khách “bụi” thường chọn xe điện ngầm (MRT) vì mức giá rẻ.
Ở Sing có 3 tuyến MRT: tuyến màu đỏ (North South), màu tím (North East), màu xanh (East West), tên của những tuyến này là hướng chạy của tàu. Để thuận tiện khi di chuyển bằng MRT, bạn đừng quên lấy bản đồ MRT tại sân bay.
3 lưu ý khi đi MRT là:
Tên trạm: gồm chữ viết tắt của tên tuyến và số thứ tự của trạm.
Tên hướng: tên trạm cuối cùng của tuyến sẽ được đặt cho tên hướng.
Trạm chuyển tuyến (interchange): có một số trạm là trạm trung chuyển giữa tuyến màu xanh và màu đỏ, màu đỏ và màu tím, màu tím và màu xanh.
Thời gian cho chuyến đi
Bạn có thể đến Singapore bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm, song để thêm phần thú vị, bạn nên kết hợp chuyến với một trong các sự kiện hoặc lễ hội nơi đây như Taipusam, một lễ hội hấp dẫn của những người theo đạo Hindu diễn ra vào khoảng tháng 2 hàng năm; lễ hội ẩm thực Singapore vào tháng 4; tháng 6 là thời gian diễn ra mùa đại khuyến mại. Tháng 7 và 8 rất ít du khách nên bạn có thể thương lượng mức giá rẻ khi đến Sing.
Khách sạn ở Singapore có giá khá cao (và phòng cũng khá chật chội), vì thế khách du lịch Singapore tiết kiệm, đặc biệt đi cùng với người già và trẻ em nên chọn lựa hình thức homestay vừa có không gian thoáng rộng, vừa có các tiện ích đi kèm, và việc ăn ngủ nghỉ cũng linh động, thuần Việt hơn đối với những ai chưa quen với nếp sống sinh hoạt ở Singapore. Cần đặt phòng trước khi đến, không nên tới nơi mới tìm phòng.Khách sạn, nhà nghỉ
Ăn uống
Về cơ bản, ẩm thực Singapore nổi bật với hai nền ẩm thực là Hoa và Ấn. Theo nhận định của nhiều du khách từng đến, hương vị của các món ăn ở đây không quá khác so với các nhà hàng trong nước. Vì thế, nếu du lịch bụi 100%, nghĩa là tiết kiệm tối đa, bạn có thể kết hợp thực đơn sáng mì gói (mang theo từ Việt Nam), trưa thức ăn nhanh (khoảng 3 – 7 SGD), tối thưởng thức một số món ở China Town, cháo ếch.
Trường hợp “rủng rỉnh” tiền bạc, danh sách các món bạn không nên bỏ qua ở đây gồm: cua sốt ớt (chilli crab) hoặc cua sốt tiêu (pepper crab) tại nhà hàng No Sign Board (nằm ở lầu 3 của Vivo City, hoặc tầng trệt của Esplanade hall). Sushi tại nhà hàng Sushi Tei nằm ở lầu 2 của Vivo City. Kem Hagen Dazz: lầu 2 của Vivo City. Cháo ếch khu GeyLang. Các món ấn Độ trêm đường Dunlop. Các món Arab trên đường Arab.
Nếu uống nước máy ở các vòi ghi chữ tap water, bạn sẽ tiết kiệm một số tiền không nhỏ. Lưu ý luôn mang theo một chai nhỏ, sạch để đựng nước.
Pasport và SGD (đô Sing). Bạn nên đổi ở các ngân hàng trong nước, tỷ suất sẽ tốt hơn.Mang gì khi đến Singapore?
Bất kỳ trang phục nào bạn thích. Nhưng phải có áo tay dài và nên mang ô (dân Singapore không có thói quen đội nón).
Mang giày dép trệt vì phải di chuyển nhiều.
Mang thuốc trị các bệnh cơ bản.
Mang kem chống nắng, kem chống và trị côn trùng.
Trọng lượng hành lý xách tay khi đi máy bay không quá 10kg và kích thước balo, vali không quá 23cm chiều rộng + 34cm chiều cao + 48 cm chiều dài.
Không được mang chất lỏng quá 100ml trong hành lý xách tay.
_Vài điểm lưu ý cần nhớ khi ở Singapore:_
Không ăn kẹo cao su ngoài đường ( sẽ bị phạt nặng).
Không ăn uống trên tàu điện ngầm MRT (sẽ bị phạt nặng).
Xuất trình passport khi mua sắm hàng hóa và đề nghị nhận lại hóa đơn hoàn thuế (giá trị hoá đơn từ 100 – 500$ Sing), làm thủ tục nhận lại tiền thuế 7% tại sân bay.
Mua sim điện thoại, thẻ dùng MRT tại sân bay.
Lấy bản đồ du lịch Singapore và bản đồ RMT tại sân bay hay bản dù du lịch tại các khách sạn.
Cố gắng dùng tay phải trong các giao dịch xã hội, ví dụ như bắt tay hoặc tặng hoa, quà.
Hãy tháo bỏ giày dép trước khi bước vào nhà riêng hoặc nơi thờ cúng (trừ nhà thờ và giáo đường Do thái).
Điểm thuận lợi nhất khi hầu hết các điểm đến đều nằm ở trung tâm thành phố hoặc có một số nằm ở ngoại ô, tuy nhiên không quá xa và phương tiện đi lại khá dễ dàng.Địa điểm tham quan:
Công viên Merlion vốn nổi tiếng với hình tượng con thú đầu sư tử, mình cá đang cưỡi trên ngọn sóng, biểu tượng của đảo quốc Singapore trên thế giới là mơi bạn chắc chắn sẽ phải dừng lại và tranh thủ chụp vài tấm ảnh để kỉ niệm chuyến đi tham quan đất nước Singapore
Điểm đến tiếp theo là Vương quốc côn trùng, một trong những vườn sở thú lớn nhất ở khu vực Đông Nam Á với các điểm đến như Công viên bướm, Công viên Bọ que, Thế giới Côn trùng - Bọ cánh cứng Tê giác, Nhện Khổng lồ...
Cảng cầu Clarke với những cửa tiệm bán hàng cũ, cửa hiệu đồ cổ, chợ trời ngày Chủ nhật và các nhà hàng với vô số đồ ăn và thức uống làm bạn ngạc nhiên. Đặc biệt đến đây, những du khách yêu thích sự mạo hiểm có thể thử cảm giác căng thẳng đến nghẹt thở với trò chơi nhảy bungy.
Esplanade — Nhà hát trên Vịnh, một trong những trung tâm nghệ thuật nhộn nhịp nhất trên thế giới là điểm đến của các du khách đam mê nghệ thuật và kiến trúc.







Trung tâm di sản Hoa kiều với những con đường, những căn phòng ngủ, nhà bếp cuối thế kỷ 19 đầu thế kỷ 20 được tái hiện một cách chính xác là một phần trong lịch sử hình thành Singapore bên cạnh những điều kỳ thú khác.
Địa điểm cuối cùng với giá tham quan khá cao khiến bạn phải đắn đo suy nghĩ trước khi tham quan, đảo Sentosa. Tuy nhiên, vì sẽ được tham gia nhiều hoạt động du lịch, nghỉ dưỡng, tham quan viện bảo tàng, nhà hát, rạp chiếu phim hiện đại... thì cái giá ấy hoàn toàn xứng đáng (giá vé tham quan Sentosa: 18SGD).
Ngoài việc tham quan ra, hầu hết mọi người đến Singapore đều thích mua sắm. Các trung tâm mua sắm nổi tiếng của Sing là Orchard Road, Little India, Arab Street và Chinatown. Hầu hết hàng hóa đều có giá cố định, song vào những mùa giảm giá, đặc biệt vào tháng 7 hàng năm, giá có thể giảm từ 50-75%. Đừng quên mặc cả khi mua và đưa passport để lấy hóa đơn làm thủ tục hoàn thuế tại sân bay.
Nếu cần tư vấn thêm liên hệ: Mr.Toàn  0989 844 507

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Những khu mua sắm sầm uất bạt ngàn hàng hóa, đa dạng dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí, giao thông thuận tiện, đường xá gọn gàng sạch đẹp… là những nét hấp dẫn đặc biệt của đất nước Singapore. Song du lịch Singapore cũng đòi hỏi bạn phải có một khoản hầu bao kha khá vì chi phí ở đây không hề rẻ. Xin chia sẻ với bạn kinh nghiệm du lịch Singapore giá rẻ để tiết kiệm tối đa hầu bao của bạn*

*Đến Singapore*

Các hãng hàng không giá rẻ bay từ Việt Nam đến Singapore được ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay là Tiger Airways, Jetstar, Lion Air với các chuyến bay thẳng Hà Nội – Singapore hoặc TP. HCM – Singapore. Hiện tại, với Jetstar bạn sẽ hạ cánh ngay tại nhà ga số 1, rất thuận tiện cho việc di chuyển vào thành phố bằng tàu điện ngầm (MRT). Tiger Airways cũng sẽ hạ cánh tại cụm nhà ga chính. Thời gian đặt vé tốt nhất là hai tuần trước ngày khởi hành, hoặc khi có đợt khuyến mại (nhớ kiểm tra kỹ giá, thuế và các loại phụ thu trước khi quyết định mua bạn nhé!). Có những khách hàng săn vé khuyến mãi thành công chỉ phải chi khoảng 2 triệu đồng cho một vé khứ hồi.

Từ sân bay về khách sạn phương tiện rẻ nhất là tàu điện ngầm (nhưng chỉ có trước 23h00 đêm), lúc đó bạn chỉ có thể chọn xe bus (ở nhà ga số 2), xe hàng không Airport Shuttle (sẽ đưa bạn đến tận cổng khách sạn) hoặc taxi (đắt nhất).
Nếu đến Singapore từ Malaysia, bạn nên chọn đi xe bus đêm (sau 22 giờ) sẽ tiết kiệm được khá nhiều tiền (giá vé rẻ hơn + tiết kiệm được tiền khách sạn/nhà trọ một đêm). Các chuyến xe bus thường xuất phát từ khu Chinatown, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.

*Đi lại*

Đã là dân đi bụi thì phương tiện công cộng luôn là ưu tiên số một để tiết kiệm. Hệ thống xe bus và MRT (tàu điện ngầm) tại Singapore được xếp vào hàng xuất sắc với cách bố trí các điểm dừng, đón trả khách cực kỳ hợp lý. Chỉ cần bước lên tàu điện ngầm hay bus, bạn gần như có thể đến được mọi điểm du lịch nổi tiếng nhất tại đảo quốc sư tử. Riêng với MRT, ở Sing có 3 tuyến chính: tuyến màu đỏ (North South), màu tím (North East), màu xanh (East West), tên của những tuyến này là hướng chạy của tàu. Và để đi MRT thuận tiện, bạn cần có bản đồ MRT. Bản đồ này có ở Changi airport. Bạn có thể hỏi bất cứ người Sing nào có mặt ở MRT, họ luôn sẵn sàng giúp đỡ bạn.

Để tránh phải xếp hàng chờ đợi mua vé mỗi khi chuẩn bị lên MRT, bạn có thể mua sẵn thẻ EZ Link. Thẻ có thời hạn sử dụng 5 năm, giá S$15 (khoảng 247.000 VND) trong đó S$5 giá trị thẻ, S$3 là tiền thế chân được hoàn khi bạn trả lại thẻ và S$7 là tiền bạn có thể dùng để đi lại. Bạn được nạp tiền vào thẻ tùy thích, bạn nên mua một vé điện tử của EZ-link có bán tại các ga tàu nằm dưới sân bay. Thẻ được sử dụng nhiều lần, cho nhiều loại phương tiện kể cả MRT, bus và monorail (một loại tàu điện ra đảo Sentosa), giúp việc di chuyển tiết kiệm hơn rất nhiều so với taxi.

Bạn nên mua thẻ EZ Link để đi tất cả các phương tiện ở Singapore

Nếu mua vé tàu điện ngầm bằng tiền mặt, bạn phải tự mua vé ở máy bán vé tự động. Máy tự động chấp nhận tất cả các lọai tiền cắc, còn tiền giấy thì giá trị cao nhất là tờ S$10. Nếu trong túi bạn toàn tiền S$50 thì bạn hãy liên hệ quầy Passenger Service để đổi tiền lẻ. Để mua vé bạn làm như sau:

- Chọn Buy standard ticket
- Chọn tên trạm bạn muốn đến (dùng tay nhấn vào tên trạm trên bản đồ MRT hiển thị trên màn hình)
- Nếu bạn mua 1 vé thì bạn bỏ tiền cắc hoặc tiền giấy vào máy theo đúng giá trị mà máy thông báo cho bạn. Trường hợp bạn trả nhiều hơn tiền vé bạn cần trả thì máy sẽ thối lại tiền cho bạn.
- Nếu bạn mua nhiều vé cho nhiều người thì bạn chọn more ticket và chọn số lượng vé bạn muốn mua. Sau đó bỏ tiền vào máy
- Khi bạn bỏ đủ tiền vào máy thì máy sẽ xuất thẻ (nhựa) cho bạn và bạn kiểm tra lại số lượng thẻ và tiền thối có đúng không. Nếu không đúng thì bạn liên hệ Passenger Service để được giúp đỡ. Máy luôn in 1 biên lai khi bạn mua vé. Nhớ giữ thẻ nhựa trong suốt hành trình của mình. Giữ vé vì có thể trả lại và nhận lại S$1 tại máy mua vé tự động.

_Nếu không có nhiều thời gian và phải di chuyển nhiều, bạn nên cân nhắc hai lựa chọn sau đây:_

1- Mua vé xe bus Hop-on hop-off: Đi tour quanh thành phố với 22 điểm dừng chân là các thắng cảnh, khu vui chơi, mua sắm nổi tiếng nhất Singapore. Trong vòng 24 tiếng bạn có thể tự lên kế hoạch cho chuyến đi của mình và dừng ở những nơi bạn muốn. Giá vé một ngày là S$12, tìm hiểu thêm thông tin tại đây: http://www.siahopon.com/

2- Mua thẻ The Singapore Tourist Pass: Dùng thỏa thích các phương tiện MRT, LRT hay bus thường trong khoảng thời gian và mức phí cố định. Có 3 lựa chọn cho khách là S$20 (1 ngày), S$26 (2 ngày), S$30 (3 ngày). Trong đó có khoảng thế chân 8 – 10 S$ được trả lại sau hành trình của bạn. Thông tin thêm tại đây: http://www.thesingaporetouristpass.com/html/index.htm

*Chỗ ở*

Nên chọn khách sạn hay hostel không quá xa trạm MRT hay Bus, bởi bạn sẽ thấy điều này cực kì hữu dụng sau một ngày mệt nhoài vì đi bộ quanh thành phố. Hai khu lưu trú được dân đi bụi ưa chuộng là Tiểu Ấn và Bugis. Nên nhớ là khách sạn 2 sao tại Singapore không thể bằng với ở Việt Nam và một số điểm du lịch khác trong khu vực. Nếu chọn khách sạn ở tiêu chuẩn đó bạn hãy chuẩn bị tâm lý là chuyến du lịch của bạn chỉ “đi” là chính, phòng khách sạn chỉ để ngủ cho lại sức mà thôi. Ngược lại, hầu bao dồi dào hơn thì hãy chọn khách sạn từ 3 sao trở lên nhé.

*Ăn sao cho rẻ*

Thức ăn đường phố, hay bán tại các khu Hawker center hay Food court sẽ là lựa chọn lý tưởng đầu tiên nếu bạn muốn ăn rẻ ở đất nước đắt đỏ này. Hawker center là một dạng như khu bán hàng rong, nơi bạn có thể tìm thẩy rất nhiều món ăn địa phương từ các quầy hàng. Các Hawker centers nổi tiếng là Lau Pa Sat và Newton. Còn Food court thường bán nhiều món Tây hơn và khách tự phục vụ là chính. Food court thường được tìm thấy ở các khu mua sắm lớn như Vivo và Orchard.

*Mua sắm*

Singapore có 2 mùa khuyến mãi chính trong năm, nhiều khuyến mãi hấp dẫn, một số chương trình bốc thăm may mắn diễn ra lúc nửa đêm:

• Mùa hè bắt đầu từ tháng 5 đến tháng 7 hàng năm, một số sản phẩm giảm đến 90%.
• Mùa cuối năm, thường là trước Giáng sinh

Nếu bạn muốn mua hàng cao cấp thì nên đi shopping ở Orchard Road, còn nếu muốn mua đồ trung bình thì nên đến khu Bugis, City Hall, Suntec. Khu buôn bán trên đường Arab cũng khá thú vị. Bạn không nên mất thời gian ở khu Mustafa vì nó giống như như khu chợ An Đông của mình vậy, giá đắt mà đồ thì xấu tệ. Ngoài ra, ở Sing thì bất cứ ngày lễ nào cũng có sale off.

Ở nhiều cửa hàng tại Singapore chấp nhận trả giá vậy thì tội gì bạn không thử đề nghị xem sao. Câu cửa miệng nếu bạn muốn mặc cả là: “Can you offer a better price ?” (Anh/chị có thể đưa ra một mức giá tốt hơn không?).

*Các điểm tham quan miễn phí*

Phí tham quan, vui chơi ở Singapore không hề rẻ. Tuy nhiên vẫn có những nơi hoàn toàn miễn phí dành cho du khách như:

- Marina Bay: Vịnh Marina là nơi hoàn toàn miễn phí để bạn tham quan Công viên Merlion (nơi có hai trong số năm bức tượng Merlion – biểu tượng của đất nước Singapore), chụp hình với nhà hát Esplanade (nhà hát Trái Sầu Riêng), đu quay đứng Singapore Flyer, tòa nhà độc đáo Marina Bay Sands.

- Đảo Sentosa: Bạn chỉ phải tốn tiền đi monorail ra đảo, còn lại hầu như toàn bộ hòn đảo đều miễn phí vé vào (dĩ nhiên nếu bạn không vào những nơi như Universal Studio với giá vé là S$68-74 hoặc xem nhạc nước với giá S$10-15). Tại đây bạn có thể tham quan bức tượng Merlion lớn nhất quốc gia, tắm biển và tha hồ mua sắm. Việc di chuyển trong đảo cũng rất thuận tiện với hệ thống xe du lịch vòng quanh đảo cùng với đường tàu trên cao, tất cả đều hoàn toàn miễn phí. Bạn có thể làm chủ hệ thống này bằng tấm bản đồ du lịch Sentosa có thể lấy tại lễ tân khách sạn.

- Clarke Quay: khu nhà hàng, quán bar, quán cà phê với kiến trúc độc đáo và đầy màu sắc.

- Raffles Hotel: Khách sạn 5 sao này dĩ nhiên là cực đắt để ở, nhưng không tốn của bạn một đồng nào nếu chỉ đến tham quan sảnh, bảo tàng bên trong khách sạn và khu Writer’s Bar.

- Khu China Town và Little India: Hai khu sinh sống lâu đời của người Singapore gốc Hoa và Ấn Độ này rất đáng để tham quan và tìm hiểu về cuộc sống đời thường.

- Sri Mariamman Temple: Đền thờ đạo Hindu cổ nhất tại Singapore, nằm trong khu Chinatown. Một ngôi đền khác cũng miễn phí vào cửa là Thian Hock Keng Temple.

- Nhà thờ St. Andrew: Nhà thờ màu trắng được xây dựng theo trường phái Neo-Gothic.

- Singapore Art Museum: bảo tàng miễn phí vé tham quan vào tối thứ 6, từ 18 – 21 giờ.

*Hoàn thuế*

Ở Sing, khi mua bất cứ món gì chúng ta đều phải đóng thuế có tên viết tắt là GST (good service tax). Thuế này bạn có thể được hòan lại khi rời khỏi Sing với điều kiện bạn phải lấy đúng hóa đơn theo qui định của Sing. Khi đến sân bay, bạn nên tìm terminal 1 hoặc 2, hoặc 3 và đến chỗ dịch vụ khách hàng hỏi họ thủ tục hòan thuế sẽ được chỉ dẫn. Khi mua hàng nhớ đòi hóa đơn (giống ở nước mình là hóa đơn tài chính) để được hoàn thuế 7%.

*Nhà hàng*

Thức ăn rẻ nhất và ngon nhất ở Singapore đến từ những khu ăn uống và trung tâm hàng rong. Các nơi đó rất sạch sẽ, bán rất nhiều loại thức ăn khác nhau, mở cửa đến khuya và gần như tất cả các món đều có giá dưới 5 $(Sing). Hãy bắt đầu một ngày mới với bữa sáng ấm bụng với cơm nasi lemak hoặc một suất bánh mì nướng (trứng luộc mềm, bánh mì nướng Kaya, và cà phê) – có giá chỉ khoảng $3 cho mỗi phần.

Nếu bạn quá muốn đến ăn nhà hàng, hãy kiểm tra xem họ có phần ăn trưa không. Vào các ngày trong tuần, từ 12:00-14:00, rất nhiều nhà hàng có bán súp, bữa chính, tráng miệng và cả đồ uống chỉ với giá dưới $15. Hãy nhớ thật kĩ rằng các giá cả trong menu của Singapore đều có giá + – 7% thuế và 10% dịch vụ sẽ tự động được cộng thêm vào hoá đơn.

*Đồ uống*

Hãy cho gan của bạn một bữa nghỉ ngơi vì thức uống có cồn của Singapore bị đánh thuế rất cao. Ở một siêu thị hay một khu hàng rong, một chai Tiger lớn có giá khoảng $5, nhưng trong một nightclub hoặc quán bar một chai nhỏ cũng có thể có giá đến $10, và $12 cho một ly thức uống pha. Một số quán có nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi trong tuần và các giờ vàng khi thức uống thường được bán “mua 1 tặng 1”. Siêu thị cũng bán những chai rượu Australia thông thường với giá khoảng S$25m. Nếu bạn đi máy bay đến Singapore, bạn cũng có thể mua một chai rượu miễn thuế với giá thấp hơn trong thành phố đến 60% (ví dụ một chai vodka Smirnoff 1 lít có giá S$20 tại sân bay, nhưng một chai 750ml lại có giá đến S$65 trong thành phố).

*Khách sạn*

Nơi ở tốn rất nhiều tiền, Các nhà nghỉ nhỏ phổ biến nằm ở phố Little India, phố Tàu, Bugis có giá khoảng 20$ (S) cho một giường ngủ và bữa sáng. Phòng riêng có giá từ 50 $(Sing)ở nhà nghỉ nhỏ và 80$ (S) ở một khách sạn giá rẻ. Nếu bạn không ngại tiêu tốn một chút thời gian trên tàu điện MRT, các nhà nghỉ nhỏ mọc lên ở các khu dân cư trong thành phố thường sạch sẽ, yên lặng và rẻ hơn.

*Mua sắm và lưu niệm*

Tránh mua quà ở các điểm tham quan vì giá cả rất cao. Với các sản phẩm : postcard, đồ dán tủ lạnh, áo thun “Fine City”, đồ linh tinh có hình sư tử Merlion có thể mua ở bất cứ đâu trong thành phố,cụ thể trung tâm Mustapha ở Little India, con đường chợ Bugis, đường Orchard của Lucky Plaza, hoặc các shop nhỏ dọc theo con đường Arab.

Đi du lịch Singapore bạn không thể cưỡng lại các mặt hàng giá rẻ. Con đường chợ Bugis bày bán rất nhiều áo thun giá rẻ ,giầy thể thao, giầy đi bộ ….

Còn các loại quần áo hợp thời nhưng giá rẻ, với túi xách và phụ kiện ở khắp Châu Á này có thể mua đựơc ở khu Far East Plaza, đường Orchard.

Sử dụng Internet: nếu bạn đi du lich singapore với một chiếc laptop, wifi miễn phí có ở khắp nơi, nhà nghỉ của bạn có thể cũng sẽ có internet miễn phí, nhưng hầu hết các nơi công cộng, thương xá, McDonalds, Starbucks, thư viện …  đều miễn phí. Nhưng bạn cần có một số điện thoại để đăng kí.

*Rời khỏi Singapore:*

Hãy tiết kiệm tiền vé xe bus đến du lịch Malaysia bằng cách đi qua biên giới để đến Johor Bahru và mua vé tiếp theo tại bến xe bus Larkin. Có thể bất tiện một chút, nhưng giá rẻ hơn một nửa đấy.

Đi xe lửa đến du lịch Malaysia ? Giá vé xe lửa từ Singapore đựơc bán với giá tính trên đô la Singapore và có giá gấp đôi giá bạn mua nếu bạn khởi hành từ Johor Bahru. Cách dễ dàng nhất là mua hai vé trên cùng một chuyến tàu: một từ Singapore đến Johor Bahru, và một

Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## linhkata

cám ơn chủ thớt, đang định đi singapor

----------

